# concrete walkway slopes towards my house



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi
My neighbours took out the asphalt walkway between our houses and put in a concrete one.It is about 4 feet wide and they own most of it-I own about 4 inches of the space.Long story-but I notice they had dug a narrow trench in the front of my property (I just assumed it was from framing the concrete).After requesting for a week to have it filled in I got some limestone screening and did it myself.When pouring some water on it to harden it a bit and clean the walkway I noticed that the water was all draining down the side of my house.
I then continued on for the length of the walkway and about 80% of the water is draining against the side of my house-some of it pooling.I put more limestone screening along the side to keep water away(as a temporary measure)but need advise on what to do now.
My neighbour is not co-operating.
He took the level of the walkway at the front of the down about 3 inches and the idea was that all the water along the walkway would slope to the front of the house.I did not know he was changing the level when he did it.
I can send pictures later-too early in the morning now.
Getting legal help is not going to be cost effective.
I need a way to keep the water away from my foundation.
Thanks


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Fill the gap with your own concrete sloped away from your house.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

joed said:


> Fill the gap with your own concrete sloped away from your house.


Do this but do it so the water goes to that uncooperative neighbor's house and give him a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You don't need a lot of slope. Just enough so that the property line acts like the gutter to drain the water away.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Touchy situation.......
I would try to express your concern to the neighbor, you don't want to make enemies unless you have to. Now, if this is causing any damage to your property contact your local Land Use Office for further information. 
Is it a code violation, maybe. You can not make any changes to your property that will cause physical damage to the neighboring properties.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> You can not make any changes to your property that will cause physical damage to the neighboring properties.


That statement is not always true. It all depends on which of the 3 surface water rules your area happens to use.


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi
Thanks for the info.
Do I need to clean the existing walkway so that the new concrete sticks to it?
I won't be able to do anything more than what I have done until spring.
And I guess I also need the spacer thing against my foundation?
Do the mixture bags I can get a Home Depot work OK?
I am still hoping the neighbour will take care of it as he has ponding(very badly) along a part of his wall near his furnace.
I am used to ponding in asphalt around my foundation so this concrete thing is a bit new to me.
And I guess I should change my user name to neighbour bobette!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Can you post a picture of the area. I think from your description what you did with the screenings just needs to be duplicated with concrete. Make sure the new concrete has a slope away from your house to run the water back onto the current concrete.


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't figure out how to send it and am in the middle of making cream puffs!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Was the work permitted? Call the city? Here, any concrete poured between the houses has to be permitted and inspected for this very reason.


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

No-the work was not permitted.They are doing everything without permits.
They have been good neighbours until they started doing work without permits.I do not want to make life difficult for them-but they are making it difficult for me.
Am trying to figure out how to post the pictures.I cannot find URL on picture.
Old lady brain is not working as well as it once was.


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't know if that actually posted a picture!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Where is the actual property line? I see a chimney that sticks out a bit from the rest of the house. Is that the line? Seems odd that they would not have filled the entire space like it was before with the asphalt.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... The Whole thing oughta be repoured, with slope away from both houses, to a swale down the center, daylightin' at whichever end is downhill,...

For a quick-fix that may last awhile, I'd think bagged hyd. grout, troweled along the side of yer house, 'bout a foot wide, draggin' the trowel at the outer edge(center of alley), to 'bout 3/4" up the side of yer foundation, oughta keep the water as far away as you can get it,...
Move the pondin' to Bob's side, in effect, swalin' yer side up,...

Use string lines, or chalk lines for trowelin' too,...


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

that's just foolish work. two house that close,,,, that concrete should have been done in light trough and sloped to front or back.

what your neighbor did was to make more work for someone. who did the actual work, neighbor or someone neighbor hired? whoever it was just didnt have their think cap on that day

overlaying anything will be kinda useless if you get any freezing temps. even w/o freezing temps i will guess its gonna look like dodo.

maybe add another 3" concrete on top and slope it toward his house .

good luck, let us know what happens, maybe we see you on a judge judy show?


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi
The chimney actually encroaches their property by about 2 to 4 inches.Houses are about 80 years old.
While ripping out the asphalt they actually took a chunk out of some chimney bricks and did not bother telling me.Just mostly framed it in for the concrete pour but when I got down on my knees and felt around I could stick my finger in-like a small cave.apparently the guy was going to put up a shield around the chimney but if he left that large gap it would have filled with water.The drainage water now drains onto the chimney at the back and pools against it.
Have filled the gap with expanding foam insulation-it was warm and dry enough to do that(I know-a real fix needs to be done but it will keep water out in the interim)
I guess I could call by-law but really don't want to.All my stuff in my house is legit-I just don't like being an idiot neighbour.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

nothing stopping an inspector from doing a drive-by with a "whoa, what is that" = anonymous letter to town folks, etc.

i have similar issue with my bonehead neighbor, he thinks the piles of dog shiat that is 6ft from my house (block wall between) is ok, arss-hole cleans his side yard like once a month and then throws it over the fence in backyard, and he has a irrigation leak that leaves pools of water in my yard, but even though i emailed him 3x about the water he hasnt fixed it but this past weekend he was trimming trees and putting up xmas lights. dog crap and the grass he waters is illegal under city and HOA codes.....


anyways, its a sucky situation for you to deal with.....



neighbour bob said:


> Hi
> The chimney actually encroaches their property by about 2 to 4 inches.Houses are about 80 years old.
> While ripping out the asphalt they actually took a chunk out of some chimney bricks and did not bother telling me.Just mostly framed it in for the concrete pour but when I got down on my knees and felt around I could stick my finger in-like a small cave.apparently the guy was going to put up a shield around the chimney but if he left that large gap it would have filled with water.The drainage water now drains onto the chimney at the back and pools against it.
> Have filled the gap with expanding foam insulation-it was warm and dry enough to do that(I know-a real fix needs to be done but it will keep water out in the interim)
> I guess I could call by-law but really don't want to.All my stuff in my house is legit-I just don't like being an idiot neighbour.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Did he have your permission to mess with your side.?

Contact your local Land Use Office.


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi
He had permission to put in the new walkway.It was suppose to channel water away from the properties.-but nothing in writing.He did not have permission to dig in the front of my property-that is when I found out he had dug because all the water was channeling there. He hired a guy that works for him to do the work.They planned on putting a (what looks like) granite piece in the front trough they dug.
I get freezing temperatures-that is why I could only put down the limestone screenings now-Toronto Canada.
That is one of the reasons why I was thinking putting asphalt along my wall to channel the water might be better.
More and more it looks like I will need to call by-law and get professional help.
Thanks:confused1:


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I should have known by the way you spelled neighbor. I hope everything turns out good for you. Take pictures, it will help you there and here.


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

I hope you people can still help even though I am a Canuck!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

From the Toronto website



> http://www.toronto.ca/311/knowledgebase/94/101000046694.html


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks
I will copy and paste that last tidbit to them and see what they do.

I have a disabled son who has just found housing and is moving next week so I am up to my ears in work and would really prefer if these guys resolve the issue without calling in outsiders -but WOW thanks for the link


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Toronto has a lot of stuff online. Just google 'Toronto' and 'what ever you are looking for'.
I think I found that one with 'Toronto drainage'.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Welcome to the neighborhood! Is your garage also under grade? You won't find any reinforcement in your basement walls, and they are not backplastered or waterproofed with no drainage tile installed?

If you can think of some way to save money, it will have been done in my neighborhood.


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi
My neighbour has agreed to meet with me along with the contractor who had the concrete poured.I just do not know what to ask for as a repair!My son will be with me but he is not a builder.From what I can see 2 concrete pours will be needed to redirect the water away from the foundation to have a narrow edge.But I am not sure how well that would stick in freezing temperatures.
I am pretty sure asphalt will stick and I will be putting that down if the meeting fails and if by-law officers will not enforce anything.(I will be calling by-law if the meeting fails, prefer not to but will do if needed)
My neighbour cannot figure out why I am so upset.He says the asphalt had all kinds of cracks in it.So really-I am not expecting much from this meeting.
Any of you people in the Toronto area who might be available at 4 PM Friday let me know.I am in the southwest end of the city near the lake and near Mssissauga border.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The center of the walkway needs to be the low point so water drains away from BOTH houses and out one end.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... The Whole thing oughta be repoured, with slope away from both houses, to a swale down the center, daylightin' at whichever end is downhill,...


For me though? it's an insult that the neighbor didn't coordinate with with you. What he did could damage your property in the long run. I stick with my first post but I think this works better. Do what your neighbor failed to do.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

neighbour bob said:


> Hi
> My neighbour has agreed to meet with me along with the contractor who had the concrete poured.*I just do not know what to ask for as a repair!*My son will be with me but he is not a builder.From what I can see 2 concrete pours will be needed to redirect the water away from the foundation to have a narrow edge.But I am not sure how well that would stick in freezing temperatures.
> I am pretty sure asphalt will stick and I will be putting that down if the meeting fails and if by-law officers will not enforce anything.(I will be calling by-law if the meeting fails, prefer not to but will do if needed)
> My neighbour cannot figure out why I am so upset.He says the asphalt had all kinds of cracks in it.So really-I am not expecting much from this meeting.
> Any of you people in the Toronto area who might be available at 4 PM Friday let me know.I am in the southwest end of the city near the lake and near Mssissauga border.


Ayuh,.... As I said before, it either needs to be demo'ed, 'n repoured with a swale down the center,...
Or,... Possibly,.....
Grouted up to create a swale down the center,....

However it's done,.... it needs a swale down the Center to keep water away from Both house's foundations,....


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

I really am not sure about the taking out of the concrete.Jackhammering has got to damage these old houses.I prefer the adding another layer on and having the low point being the center-but would new concrete adhere to the old?
Also-If Asphalt were to be put down would it stick to the concrete?
Someone in the neighbourhood has suggested a concrete curb be made to sit against my side of the property that is kept in with reinforcement bars and stuck down.He said he would bring a sketch later
I am thinking what will probably end up happening is I will be dragging bags of asphalt next spring and pounding them in to the side of the house.
I will let you all know.Thanks for your help.I will check later for any last minute ideas.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Donno what yer callin' asphalt, but if it comes in bags, it Ain't gonna help ya,...

As I said, what I'd do is, Grout in a tip-up along yer foundation,....
A string line down the center of the alley, 'n a chalk line, 'bout an inch up on yer foundation,...
Higher if necessary to pitch to center, or higher at the center of the alley, taperin' to each end,...
Whatever works,...
Fill in that area with bagged hyd. grout, on a brush wet surface,....

It's the Bestest, Easiest thing you can put there, that has a chance of Strayin' there for a number of years, 'n hold back the water,...


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

hi
Thanks for all the idea-now I know not to settle for asphalt.
Don't want to go to small claims court-but whatever.
I have slightly under 8 inches of the walkway at the back and just a tad under 2 inches at the front-don't even know what that is in centimeters.


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Guys
The meeting went pretty good.
They agree there is a problem.In the next 2 weeks the contractor will go a temporary concrete job along the side of the house and out half way along the parking pads. And in the spring the spring it will all be torn out and new concrete put down.
The contractor wants a survey first because of issues that have cropped up in the back.I have offered to pay for half the survey cost.
Thanks again
I will post pictures of the temporary fix when it is done.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Glad to here you are getting peaceful happy result.


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

:clover:-tried to find a peace symbol-but this as close at it gets.
thanks


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

*Concrete or Asphalt as temporay fix*

So-now the guy wants to put asphalt down as temporary fix instead of concrete.
I am thinking it would be easier -but would it be as waterproof for the short haul?
We are in freezing temperatures here-but he said he would do the concrete with a heater and a tarp over top.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

neighbour bob said:


> *So-now the guy wants to put asphalt down as temporary fix instead of concrete.*
> I am thinking it would be easier -but would it be as waterproof for the short haul?
> We are in freezing temperatures here-but he said he would do the concrete with a heater and a tarp over top.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks


Ayuh,.... Are there any asphalt plants still Runnin' over there,..??

The plants 'round here closed down for the winter, back 'bout mid-late Nov....

Cold mix asphalt, aka: Cold Patch, wouldn't work very well at All,....
Even if heavily compacted, it's junk,....

I'd hold out for Concrete,...
atleast a grouted tip-up for the winter, to keep the water off yer foundation,...


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

As temp fix it should be fine. It really is too cold to pour concrete this time of year.


----------



## neighbour bob (Apr 14, 2012)

*Concrete Walkway*

Hi
Just to let all of you helpful people know the concrete walkway is now a thing of the past(and best forgotten)and a poured asphalt walkway is in it's place-with all the curves and slopes in the right places.
Thanks for all your help and ideas


----------

